# nejtemnější šelmí puchy a smrady



## parolearruffate

Opravdu nerozumím:
V noci vybuchovaly ty nejtemnější šelmí puchy a smrady.
Pomoc...
Děkuju
Laura


----------



## Jana337

No, není to zrovna běžný obrat. 
Šelmí - přídavné jméno od šelma, belva.
Temný - základní význam tmavý, ale tady to bude znamenat ponurý, strašidelný, hrozivý, lugubre.

Puchy a smrady samozřejmě v obecné češtině nemohou vybuchovat. 

Jana


----------



## parolearruffate

To bude asi jako... più lugubri e bestiali...?
Děkuju
Laura


----------



## Jana337

parolearruffate said:


> To bude asi jako... più lugubri e bestiali...?
> Děkuju
> Laura


Ne, to by bylo takto: Nejtemnější*,* šelmí puchy a smrady.
Sono i puzzi più lugubri delle bestie (oppure i puzzi bestiali più lugubri).

Jana


----------



## parolearruffate

Ano, máš pravdu


----------



## Jana337

parolearruffate said:


> Ano, máš pravdu


Pro zajímavost: Co uděláš s tím "vybuchovaly"? Scoppiavano/scoppiarono?

Jana


----------



## parolearruffate

Ano, scoppiavano. Italsky to ani nezní tak divný.
čau
Laura


----------

